# Space statt Tab & WhiteSpace hinter dem letzten Zeichen



## micbur (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe in dem neuen Eclipse 3.2 gerade zwei Optionen gesucht, die ich meine, aus den alten zu kennen. 
1. ich möchte Spaces im Quelltext haben, auch wenn ich zur Einrückung Tab drücke.
2. WhiteSpaces nach dem letzten druckbaren Zeichen konnten doch beim Speicher gelöscht werden. 

Ich dachte, es war in Eclipse ... also, dass es diese Funktionen gab. Ich finde die aber nicht. 
Wo sind die versteckt? 

Danke & Ciao, micbur


----------



## foobar (21. Sep 2006)

> 1. ich möchte Spaces im Quelltext haben, auch wenn ich zur Einrückung Tab drücke.


Window => Preferences => Java => Code Style => Formatter


----------



## micbur (21. Sep 2006)

Danke.


----------



## -frank (6. Aug 2007)

ich hatte auch das tab-problem (und hab ebenfalls diese lösung gefunden). aber hilft der formatter auch für das andere problem, also um die whitespaces am ende der zeile zu finden? ich hab diesbezüglich nix gefunden.
geht es mit eclipse irgendwie bzw. habt ihr ein anderes kleines Tool, das dies bewerkstelligt?

ich habe auf die schnelle mal http://andrei.gmxhome.de/anyedit/links.html gefunden. wird wohl funktionieren, aber bietet eclipse dieses feature wirklich nicht selbst an? (mir erscheint das unwahrscheinlich, wenn man bedenkt, wie extrem viele optionen man im formatter ansonsten hat. aber gefunden hätt ichs nicht also ...)

edit: hab das tool mal ausprobiert (funktionierte bei mir übrigens nur, wenn ich das tool über die update-seite installiere, nicht, wenn ich das jar einfach in den plugins-ordner spiele. wisst ihr, woran das liegt bzw. liegen kann?). finde es ziemlich recht nett, weil es seine aufgabe auf wunsch auch auf ganze directories ausführt.


----------

